# Is there something wrong with my mic?



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

I hope that I am not posting this in the wrong place. My apologies if I do.

I am trying to figure out where the flat line comes from starting around 12kHz, as it seems to be only happening with my speakers.
I am not sure if this is the mic, as it produces different results per different speaker. With my surrounds the flat line starts around 16kHz, but still ruler flat from there on.

I have tried different amplifiers and different construction type of speaker cable but it did not make a difference.

Could this has to do with the output character of high frequencies of my front speakers vs my surround speakers in combination with the sensitivity of the mic at high frequencies that is creating the difference of 12kHz vs 16kHz?

The Mic is a calibrated Dayton UMM-6


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not likely the mic. Looks like variable smoothing is engaged? I’ve never used it myself so I don’t know anything about it – perhaps John will weigh in. In the meantime, maybe you can figure out how to turn it off.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/98785-variable-smoothing.html
https://www.roomeqwizard.com/help/help_en-GB/html/graph.html

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Primare Knob (Dec 4, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Not likely the mic. Looks like variable smoothing is engaged? I’ve never used it myself so I don’t know anything about it – perhaps John will weigh in. In the meantime, maybe you can figure out how to turn it off.
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/rew-forum/98785-variable-smoothing.html
> https://www.roomeqwizard.com/help/help_en-GB/html/graph.html
> ...


That is actually a good point. If it was the mic then it should measure flat when un-smoothed. 

Then it looks like it is a problem in my setup.


----------

